# Connection refused



## garage1 (20. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich betreibe einen Postfix Mail Server unter Debian GNU/Linux 8.
Der Mail Server hat Super funktioniert, bis vor ein paar Tagen.

Seit ein paar Tagen bekomme ich ein Connection refused beim Versuch eine lokale Email mittels telnet zu senden. 

Demzufolgt bekommt auch jeder Client im Internet eine solche Meldung 


```
telnet localhost 25
```


```
Aug 20 22:41:12 FQDN postfix/qmgr[10475]: 9F7C5260A15: from=<bekannt>, size=369, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug 20 22:41:12 FQDN postfix/error[15758]: 9F7C5260A15: to=<bekannt>, relay=none, delay=24, delays=24/0/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, st
atus=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
```

Habt ihr eine Idee an was das liegen kann?

Vielen Dank
Viele Grüße
garagenclown


----------



## merzi86 (20. August 2019)

Steht vielleicht etwas auffälliges im mail.log?


----------



## garage1 (20. August 2019)

Hi, ja wie geschrieben

*delivery temporarily suspended *und 
*irgendwie ist auf dem Server zu wenig RAM.*


```
Aug 20 23:24:24 FQDN amavis[13960]: (13960-01-58) (!!)file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) FAILED: run_command: can't fork: Cannot allocate memory at /usr/sbin/amavisd-new line 4713.
```
wurde behoben durch abstellen von 


```
gitlab-ctl stop
```




```
Aug 20 22:41:12 FQDN postfix/qmgr[10475]: 9F7C5260A15: from=<bekannt>, size=369, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug 20 22:41:12 FQDN postfix/error[15758]: 9F7C5260A15: to=<bekannt>, relay=none, delay=24, delays=24/0/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
```


----------



## merzi86 (20. August 2019)

Mehr aber nicht?

Es scheint so, dass es ein Problem mit mit Amavis hat, da er nicht auf den Dienst der auf Port 10024 lauscht .


----------



## garage1 (20. August 2019)

irgendwas stimmt da nicht mehr.
Jetzt kommen aber vereinzelt Mails rein: 
	
	
	



```
/home/vmail/fqdn/<user>/cur
```


```
ls -ltr | wc -l

2278
```

und irgendwie ist die Box zu voll:

```
Your mailbox: email@fqdn.de is 222% full.
```

2GB sind dann eben doch zu wenig


----------

